# Audio Adapter	Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller



## alvinchua (Jul 21, 2007)

Can someone tell me where can i get the *Sound Driver* where is

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller

and the computer spec as below:

Field Value
Computer	
Operating System	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer	6.0.2900.2180 (IE 6.0 SP2)
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)

Motherboard	
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4E, 2800 MHz (14 x 200)
Motherboard Name	Asus P4SD-LA (3 PCI, 1 AGP, 4 DDR DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)
Motherboard Chipset	Intel Springdale-G i865G
System Memory	503 MB (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type AMI (04/27/04)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display	
Video Adapter	Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller (96 MB)
3D Accelerator	Intel Extreme Graphics 2
Monitor Compaq 7500 [17" CRT] (CNC4240TQ2)

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller

Storage	
IDE Controller	Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 24D1
IDE Controller	Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 24DB
Floppy Drive	Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive WDC WD400EB-00CPF0 (37 GB, IDE)
Disk Drive Kingston DataTraveler 2.0 USB Device (3 GB, USB)
Optical Drive	SAMSUNG CD-R/RW SW-252S (52x/32x/52x CD-RW)
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	34034 MB (27509 MB free)
D: (FAT32)4111 MB (901 MB free)

Input	
Keyboard	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse	Microsoft PS/2 Mouse

Peripherals	
Printer	Canon Bubble-Jet BJC-1000SP
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Universal Host Controller
USB1 Controller	Intel 82801EB ICH5 - USB Universal Host Controller
USB2 Controller	Intel 82801EB(M) ICH5(-M) - Enhanced USB2 Controller
USB Device	USB Mass Storage Device


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Intel's website should have a download center w/ the drivers.


----------



## alvinchua (Jul 21, 2007)

ermm... i cant find it at the intel website...


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Asus must have the driver if this one doesn't work:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/dow...All&OSFullName=All+Operating+Systems&lang=eng

And there is always RealTek's website: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/


----------



## alvinchua (Jul 21, 2007)

i still cant find it .. and i have downloaded that 1 u metioned.. its still cant work..

can anyone send me a direct link if can ... thanks in advance


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

The Asus motherboard number appears to manufacturer proprietary. If this is an HP or Compaq machine check the HP or Compaq site for the driver.


----------

